# Ok, Ok! More Redneck Jokes



## graybeard (Mar 27, 2009)

You might be a Redneck if .............................

04/01        anyone yelled"been there, done that" as you walked down the aisle
04/02        you've broken your nose while picking it
04/03        you  missed your prom because you heard the catfish were biting
04/04-05  you've made the cover of National Enquirer more than once
04/06        you receive mail at your deer stand
04/07        the air vents in your trailer are actually bullet holes
04/08        you've done doughnuts during a test-drive
04/09        you think Old Yeller is the name of your grandfather's tooth
04/10        your children trip over Christmas lights hunting for Easter eggs
04/11-12   your idea of an egg hunt involves a shotgun
04/13        you've thrown your back out while breaking wind
04/14        you can see six abandoned vehicles from your kitchen window
04/15        you can go to the bathroom, check on the kids, and make a sandwich during the caution lap
04/16        you keep an ashtray in the shower
04/17        you can recite the liquor laws of all fifty states
04/18-19   your wedding reception doubles as a easting contest
04/20        you think "paprika" is a Third World country
04/21        no two items match in your patio set
04/22        your grandma's walker used to be a folding chair
04/23        you've ever framed a picture of a pig
04/24        you own a denim thong
04/25-26   you've propositioned a juror from the witness stand
04/27        you've shouted "go grandma!" at a wet T-Shirt contest
04/28        most of the socks you own allow you to cut your toenails while wearing them
04/29        every time you walk into a convenience store the staff put their hands up
04/30        there's high-stakes poker at your baby shower


beard


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks For Sharing!








Don


----------

